# is retroarch for IOS no jailbreak a scam?



## weatMod (Jun 10, 2015)

can anyone here confirm that this works? or is it a scam?

 there are sies like emu4ios and  allemu weebly that supposedly have a version  of retroarch  with ads, that supposedly works up to IOS 8.0.1 with no jailbreak
 with a "date trick"
 I have tried to install this several times,  emulator installs but will not load any roms
 just kicks back "failed to load content" error  with every single rom with every single  core,

      i tried the most popular roms for every system(tested and working roms) nothing works also app does not perform as described for me
     it says it will work with date changed back to normal as long as you don't reboot  but I find this to be bullshit,  whenever I close the app it  will not open without setting the date back even if I don't reboot


so has anyone got this to work or is it just a total scam?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

weatMod said:


> can anyone here confirm that this works? or is it a scam?
> 
> there are sies like emu4ios and  allemu weebly that supposedly have a version  of retroarch  with ads, that supposedly works up to IOS 8.0.1 with no jailbreak
> with a "date trick"
> ...


According to the Dev website (with links to its Google play) it does have an iOS version


http://www.libretro.com/index.php/downloads/

But no clue on how to run it


----------



## redact (Jun 10, 2015)

not sure about retroarch, but gba4ios works great without a jailbreak.  supposedly they use a leaked certificate to sign the ipa so it will likely be blacklisted in the next ios update


----------



## weatMod (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> According to the Dev website (with links to its Google play) it does have an iOS version
> 
> 
> http://www.libretro.com/index.php/downloads/
> ...


well it is an unofficial  build I guess, I just want to know if anyone here has had any success with it because I tried it 50 times and it  wont work at all   I can get it to install by ack dating trick but it just wont load any roms no matter what I try
but then again it could just be because iTunes is such shit, and full of bugs, the tutorials never mention which version of itunes they use


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 10, 2015)

weatMod said:


> well it is an unofficial  build I guess, I just want to know if anyone here has had any success with it because I tried it 50 times and it  wont work at all   I can get to install but it just wont load any roms no matter what I try
> but then again it could just be because iTunes is such shit, and full of bugs, the tutorials never mention which version of tunes they use


To be honest I think you right. It would be better to get individual iOS game emulators in this case


----------



## weatMod (Jun 10, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> To be honest I think you right. It would be better to get individual iOS game emulators in this case


yeah I know I am just trying to confirm if this works at all

also why are apple devs such spergs?  trying to do the "date trick" made me realize just how sperg they are and just how true this video is


why don't they just put in a  separate columnn for the year?!?! urrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 12, 2015)

retroarch is on cydia. I seen a few places to install retroarch, but have built in ads. I know with the date trick is to install the app and sometimes is needed to do so if the app closes automatically.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 12, 2015)

Sheimi said:


> retroarch is on cydia. I seen a few places to install retroarch, but have built in ads. I know with the date trick is to install the app and sometimes is needed to do so if the app closes automatically.


yeah it is  an ad version you can install with the "date trick" but it doesn't work the emulator opens but it just displays ads,  and it will not load roms


----------

